

The Problem With Identi.ca Is That It Is Not Twitter - bdotdub
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/04/the-problem-with-identica-is-that-it-is-not-twitter/

======
jonknee
The problem with Twitter is that it's centralized. It's silly to get locked
into a vendor and then be surprised when they can't meet your needs. Blogs
aren't all hosted by one startup and neither should microblogs.

